# PIAA fog lamp lens for NX



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Hi all

This is my first time to post message to this forum. I do have question about the PIAA fog lamp on my NX1600. My car is installed with a body kit which come with a big circular shap fog lamp. Currently, one of the fog lamp len is cracked. Do you know where I can find a replace?

Thanks,
Westcott


----------

